# How to Play



## pseudoego

I am interested in two phrases that could be used as Titles of Book/Article sections, or Headings:

"How to Play" as a general phrase, and "How to Play Poker" as a specific game.

I am interested in knowing the proper grammar and spelling of both phrases in as many languages as possible.

I am interested in the actual languages script/characters as the first priority. 

However, I also would appreciate English-character versions of the words as a supplement wherever possible, such as for languages such as Russian, Chinese, Japanese, Greek and others.

If you can see errors in what has already been placed in the table, please feel free to offer corrections. 

Thank you any insights and assistance you can offer.

*English: **How to Play  /    **How to Play Poker*
Czech: Jak Hrat / Jak Hrat Poker 
Danish: Sadan Spiller Du /
French: Comment Jouer / Comment Jouer au Poker
German: Wie Man Spielt / Wie Man das Pokerspiel 
Italian: Come Giocare /
Nederlands: Hoe Te Spelen / Hoe Te Spelen Poker
Norsk: Hvordan Spille / Hvordan Spille Poker
Polski: Zasady Gry / Zasady Gry Poker
Portuguese: Como Jogar / Como Jogar Póquer
Spanish: Como Jugar / Como Jugar Póquer 
Suomi: Pelaaminen / Pelaaminen Pokeri
Svenska: Hurman Spelar / Hurman Spelar Poker
Russian:
Ukrainian: 
Turkish:
Greek: 
Vietnamese:
Japanese: 
Chinese: 
Korean: 
Estonian: 
Lithuanian: 
Arabian: 
Hebrew:


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish: Nasıl Oynanır? *(How to Play?), *Poker Nasıl Oynanır? *(How to Play Poker?)


----------



## sonleia

Hello pseudoego!
I wanted to make a small correction in your Spanish version

Spanish: Cómo jugar / Cómo jugar a Póker 

And in Catalan: Com jugar / Com jugar a Pòker


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

How to Play? - Kako se (to) igra?
How to Play Poker? - Kako se igra poker?


----------



## Outsider

pseudoego said:


> Portuguese: Como Jogar / Como Jogar Póquer


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Kaip žaisti / Kaip žaisti pokerį


----------



## suslik

In Estonian:
Kuidas mängida / kuidas mängida pokkerit


----------



## pseudoego

Thank you so much for the contributions so far!
Everything is welcome...punctuation, spelling, grammar.
I appreciate actual language character scripts,
and I also appreciate an English character version where possible.


*English: How to Play / How to Play Poker*
Czech: Jak Hrat / Jak Hrat Poker 
Danish: Sadan Spiller Du /*?????*
French: Comment Jouer / Comment Jouer au Poker
German: Wie Man Spielt / Wie Man das Pokerspiel 
Italian: Come Giocare /*???????*
Nederlands: Hoe Te Spelen / Hoe Te Spelen Poker
Norsk: Hvordan Spille / Hvordan Spille Poker
Polski: Zasady Gry / Zasady Gry Poker
Portuguese: Como Jogar / Como Jogar Póquer
Spanish: Cómo jugar / Cómo jugar a Póker 
Catalan: Com jugar / Com jugar a Pòker 
Suomi: Miten pelataan / miten pelataan pokeria
Svenska: Hurman Spelar / Hurman Spelar Poker
Lithuanian: Kaip žaisti / Kaip žaisti pokerį
Serbian: Kako se (to) igra? - Kako se igra poker?
Turkish: *Nasıl Oynanır?*, *Poker Nasıl Oynanır?*
Catalan: Com jugar / Com jugar a Pòker
Estonian: Kuidas mängida / kuidas mängida pokkerit
Russian:
Ukrainian: 
Greek: 
Vietnamese:
Japanese: 
Chinese: 
Korean: 
Arabian: 
Hebrew:


----------



## Hakro

> Suomi: Pelaaminen / Pelaaminen Pokeri


*Finnish: *Miten pelataan / miten pelataan pokeria


----------



## pseudoego

sonleia said:


> Hello pseudoego!
> I wanted to make a small correction in your Spanish version
> 
> Spanish: Cómo jugar / Cómo jugar a Póker
> 
> And in Catalan: Com jugar / Com jugar a Pòker


 
I note that Outsider did not suggest changing it to "a Poker" in the Portuguese version.

Is this a difference in the two languages, that only Spanish requires the preposition "a"?

Or is this a stylistic issue?


----------



## pseudoego

Hakro said:


> *Finnish: *Miten pelataan / miten pelataan pokeria


 
Thanks, Hakro.

In an online multilingual dictionary, I found "Pokeri" as the Finnish word for Poker.  Could you please clarify the change to "Pokeria"?


----------



## Hakro

"Pokeria" is the partitive form of "pokeri". The Finnish way of thinking is that we play a part of a game, we take part of it.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


pseudoego said:


> Nederlands: Hoe Te Spelen Poker


I have the impression that this is a word by word (automatic?) translation of English How to play poker.

It should be: _Hoe poker te spelen_.

Nevertheless, it still sounds weird to me. I'd prefer something as "Hoe speel je poker?"

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Joannes

Edit: Too slow. What Frank said ^


----------



## pseudoego

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the impression that this is a word by word (automatic?) translation of English How to play poker.
> 
> It should be: _Hoe poker te spelen_.
> 
> Nevertheless, it still sounds weird to me. I'd prefer something as "Hoe speel je poker?"
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank


 
Thanks, Frank...and Joannes!

So "Hoe te Spelen" is OK as a general title or subtitle for games, in general?

What about the question mark? In English, as a title or subtitle, it is a label for the section to follow....it is not specifically a question, it introduces "instructions" about how to play.

Is this a difference between two languages, or a stylistic difference, or a miscommunication of my intent?


----------



## I_like_my_TV

pseudoego said:
			
		

> What about the question mark? In English, as a title or subtitle, it is a label for the section to follow....it is not specifically a question, it introduces "instructions" about how to play.


Since many users here are non-native speakers of English, interpreting "how to" as a question does sometimes happen. Would it help to say something like "How to play X" (= "Methods for playing X" / "Techniques for playing X") ? In some languages in fact, the "how-to" version is not possible in this usage, and can only be interpreted as a question.


----------



## Jana337

Czech: Jak hrát/Jak hrát poker. We wouldn't capitalize all words.


----------



## Thomas1

Polish:
_Jak grać w pokera._- How to play poker?
_Zasady gry w pokera._ - The rule of the game of poker.

Tom


----------



## jazyk

> Portuguese: Como Jogar / Como Jogar Póquer


In Brazil it is _Como jogar pôquer.

_Jazyk


----------



## Aurin

pseudoego said:


> I am interested in two phrases that could be used as Titles of Book/Article sections, or Headings:
> 
> "How to Play" as a general phrase, and "How to Play Poker" as a specific game.
> 
> I am interested in knowing the proper grammar and spelling of both phrases in as many languages as possible.
> 
> I am interested in the actual languages script/characters as the first priority.
> 
> However, I also would appreciate English-character versions of the words as a supplement wherever possible, such as for languages such as Russian, Chinese, Japanese, Greek and others.
> 
> If you can see errors in what has already been placed in the table, please feel free to offer corrections.
> 
> Thank you any insights and assistance you can offer.
> 
> *English: **How to Play / **How to Play Poker*
> Czech: Jak Hrat / Jak Hrat Poker
> Danish: Sadan Spiller Du /
> French: Comment Jouer / Comment Jouer au Poker
> German: Wie man spielt / Wie man das Pokerspiel Poker spielt
> Italian: Come Giocare /
> Nederlands: Hoe Te Spelen / Hoe Te Spelen Poker
> Norsk: Hvordan Spille / Hvordan Spille Poker
> Polski: Zasady Gry / Zasady Gry Poker
> Portuguese: Como Jogar / Como Jogar Póquer
> Spanish: Como Jugar / Como Jugar Póquer
> Suomi: Pelaaminen / Pelaaminen Pokeri
> Svenska: Hurman Spelar / Hurman Spelar Poker
> Russian:
> Ukrainian:
> Turkish:
> Greek:
> Vietnamese:
> Japanese:
> Chinese:
> Korean:
> Estonian:
> Lithuanian:
> Arabian:
> Hebrew:


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi/Urdu:*

किस तरह खेलना/*كس طرح كهيلنا*
_[kis tarah khelnaa]_ 
"how to play"

किस तरह पोकेर खेलना/*كس طرح پوكر كهيلنا*
_[kis tarah pokar khelnaa]_
"how to play poker"

*Gujarati:*

કેવી રીતે રમવું
_[kevi riite ramvu]_
"how to play"

કેવી રીતે પોકર રમવું
_[kevi riite pokar ramvu]_
"how to play poker"


----------



## Joannes

pseudoego said:


> So "Hoe te Spelen" is OK as a general title or subtitle for games, in general?


 
Yes, although I would leave *te* out: *Hoe spelen?*, in which case you would need the question mark more definitely, to my impression. Forget about those in-sentence capitalizations, by the way.

A more natural translation may be along the lines of Frank's proposal: *Hoe speel je?* (Question mark definitely needed here.)

A very common title or subtitle - but not a translation anymore - could be *Spelregels* 'game rules'.


----------



## macta123

In Hindi : Kis tarah kahélein

In Malayalam : Engané kalikjanam  ( j is read as "Y" )


----------



## pseudoego

Joannes said:


> A very common title or subtitle - but not a translation anymore - could be *Spelregels* 'game rules'.


 
Thank you.
As you pointed out, "Game rules" and "How to play" are different concepts.

The rules of poker are very simple, but knowing how to play goes far beyond them, as it does for Chess.  One can move all the pieces correctly and be totally inadequate as a "player."


----------



## univerio

In Chinese, How to Play generally translates to 怎么玩/怎麽玩 (zěnme wán), or more formally, 如何玩 (rúhé wán), but depending on the context, say, poker, it changes to 怎么打/怎麽打 (zěnme dǎ), because poker is a card game, and the verb changes. Both of these sound very awkward and generally not used. A more natural message you would see is a general Help message, 帮助/幫助 (bāngzhù, help), or 游戏规则/遊戲規則 (youxì guīzé, or simply 规则/規則, guīzé, game rules).


Note: the slashes indicate that the word before the slash is written in Simplified Chinese and the word after is written in Traditional Chinese. These can be regarded as seperate languages for the purpose of a website or a book.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


pseudoego said:


> Thank you.
> As you pointed out, "Game rules" and "How to play" are different concepts.
> The rules of poker are very simple, but knowing how to play goes far beyond them, as it does for Chess. One can move all the pieces correctly and be totally inadequate as a "player."


 
Then I would also suggest for *Dutch*:
Zo speel je poker!
(with some stress on 'zo' by means of typographical aids (bigger letter, other colour) or (maybe) an accent: Zó)
Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## ramen

In Korean, "how to play poker" would be 포커하는 방법 (po-keo ha-neun bang-beop).


----------



## gurkan100

pseudoego said:


> Svenska: Hurman Spelar / Hurman Spelar Poker



It should be:
Svenska: Hur man spelar / Hur man spelar Poker


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*:  _Kiel__ ludi_ and _Kiel__ ludi pokeron_.


----------

